# Swap anyone ?



## Stephen13 (13 Apr 2012)

http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/6369/chopper002.jpg
By nehpets13 at 2012-04-13

Big file, be patient lol

As you can see its not an original but one of the reproduction bikes that Raleigh brought out to celebrate the good old chopper.

Looking for a Raleigh or Peugeot 70's or 80's racer in good nick with 21 to 22 inch frame that I can use as a get to work bike.

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## Gary E (13 Apr 2012)

No offence but when I see that I just want to sob.

It looks a tiny bit like the 'real' Chopper I had as a kid but it's been neutered by the H&S police


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Apr 2012)

There's a very good reason, (in fact probably more than one) why they stopped making these. An original one, (especially a purple 10 speed) in great nick is good to look at and reminisce about the halcyon days of my 70's youth, but TBH I think I'd rather remove my rose tinted gogglers and walk nowadays


----------



## Gary E (13 Apr 2012)

My Choppers (I was lucky enough to have a Mk1 and a MK2) were capable of achieving light speed. When I was riding it I was the coolest kid on the streets and the gear lever was the best gear change system that's ever been invented (can't imagine why they're not fitted to modern road hi-spec bikes).

OK rose-tinted glasses off - they weighed about the same as a medium sized family car, you had to pedal when you were going downhill or you'd stop and my mums RSW16 shopping bike was quicker.

I still however maintain that they were bloody brilliant


----------



## rollinstok (13 Apr 2012)

I had a Falcon Gnat, when 2 of my mates came up on their Choppers to have a ride out I was green with envy
The Gnat was probably a lot better than the Choppers but it really didnt feel that way
It was THE bike to have in the 70's... a fizzy when you reached 16.. another 70's icon


----------



## compo (13 Apr 2012)

I don't want the Chopper, but this road bike, Raleigh Aquilus, is up for sale for £75. It wont come with the Minoura bar extender or the pump, which I found out didn't work when I had a puncture. The seat pack won't be on it either. I do have a pannier rack that can go with the bike. It has a genuine Shimano sealed bottom bracket and an almost new chain and 7 speed freewheel. It is indexed at the rear but friction on the front. It is a 21 inch frame. The yellow is not discoloured, that is the sun making it two tone! The wheels are not very old and run true.
The bike is in Harlow, so just round the corner from you.


----------



## Stephen13 (14 Apr 2012)

Lovely bike Compo, if I manage to sell the Chopper I will let you know.


----------



## Stephen13 (24 Apr 2012)

Mate loves the bike Compo


----------



## compo (24 Apr 2012)

Great. Thanks for letting me know.

I am now a one bike family.


----------



## Stephen13 (30 Apr 2012)

Chopper is still up for a swap! Only had 3 seperate buyers on Ebay buy it then let me down!


----------



## Stephen13 (4 May 2012)

arrgghhhh now my Ebay let downs have reached 5!!!!! All E mailed and said sorry i didnt mean to bid?????

So doesn't look like Chopper is going anywhere atm!


----------

